# Today at Beech Grove



## MrFSS (May 26, 2007)

I was back in Indy today and had a chance to drive to the Beech Grove shops for a few pictures. The weather was terrible - rainy and hazy. Hope it clears before the race tomorrow.

Anyway, after checking in at the Amtrak Police Office for permission to shot pictures from the fence line, I noticed that the Pacific Parlor car that had been parked near the manl entrance was now gone. Don't know if they finished it or if it was inside somewhere being worked on.

Right out front were several Superliner cars striped of all markings. Looked like they might be ready for the paint shop.












Down the row from those cars was a string of baggage cars. Hard to say what was going on with them.






On the east side of the front of the yards there were a couple of Superliners sitting waiting for repairs.






And, further out in the storage area, a sightseer that was really torn apart. It had glass out and all the exterior panel doors were gone.






Back in the west storage area I saw this Santa Fe car, Mohave, sitting by itself.






Evidently belongs to this outfit.






Sorry for the pictures with the fence in them. In may places the ground was muddy and wet to the place I couldn't get close to the fence.

Questions - comments - let me know.

Tom


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Down the row from those cars was a string of baggage cars. Hard to say what was going on with them.


Most likely the ones that have been pulled from service due to their age, lack of parts, and needed inspections and overhauls. I don't know if they are just holding them for now to decide what to do about them, or if they are scheduled for scrapping.


----------



## MrFSS (May 26, 2007)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Down the row from those cars was a string of baggage cars. Hard to say what was going on with them.
> ...


I wish I could have found out more about these cars. They were sitting in an area where ones waiting to be repaired usually sit. There is another string of them out on the back lot that have been there for years. So, who knows what's up with these out front.


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 28, 2007)

Mr.FSS,

Thanks for sharing. I was dissapointed the Indy500, got shortened, yea I was watching it. BTW in Pic 4 did you get the # of the 2nd Superliner? I know the 1st one in 34043.


----------



## MrFSS (May 28, 2007)

AmtrakFan said:


> Mr.FSS,Thanks for sharing. I was disappointed the Indy500, got shortened, yea I was watching it. BTW in Pic 4 did you get the # of the 2nd Superliner? I know the 1st one in 34043.


We were in Indy to babysit while our daughter and son-in-law were at the race. They said the weather was miserable. But, she works for Firestone, so they go first class. Police escort in a limo to the track, a large air conditioned tent full of food and drinks, so they didn't mind the rain.
Yes - the car on the left is 34043 and the one on the right is 34067. I can send you a close up if you need it.

Tom


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 28, 2007)

Tom,

Thanks for that info. I don't need a full close up, I figured it was 34067 but wanted to double check, hopefully there going to the Repair Line.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Right out front were several Superliner cars striped of all markings. Looked like they might be ready for the paint shop.


I noticed they are not sitting on their usual trucks. It looks like some generic freight truck. They must be doing extensive work on them or getting ready to install news ones? ?

Dan


----------



## Sam Damon (May 29, 2007)

Guest said:


> I noticed they are not sitting on their usual trucks. It looks like some generic freight truck. They must be doing extensive work on them or getting ready to install news ones? ?
> Dan


Car shops usually have what are called "shop trucks" to place the carbody on while another part of the workshop rebuilds the original trucks to specification.

I do not work in a railroad carshop, but this is my guess as to what you're seeing.


----------



## MrFSS (May 29, 2007)

Guest said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Right out front were several Superliner cars striped of all markings. Looked like they might be ready for the paint shop.
> ...


I noticed they didn't seem like the regular Superliner trucks, but I don't know enough about such things to know what is going on. As you say, may be on temps to move them around while the trucks are being repaired/replaced.


----------



## MrFSS (May 29, 2007)

*HERE* is more info on the Mohave car I saw at BG.


----------

